# Fissedens and Excel



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Well last night I took a rock that had some Fissedens Fontanus and drop into a bowl with a 1/10 solution of excel and water. In order to kill off some string algae that started on a corner of the rock. For those of you that don't know Fissedens, Moss's, and liverworts do not do well with direct Excel dipping. 

100% hindsight :crazy:

I thought a 1/10 solution would be diluted enough, well I was wrong. Today the Fissedens looks faded green and I expect it only to get worse. I doubt it will make a recovery. I hope that the Fissedens won't leach any of the excel to the rest of the tank and affect any of my other moss's ( I did rinse the rock off with clean water after the treatment.)
I might be in the market for more Fissedens Fontanus soon. 

Live and learn. 

Mod's; Sorry if I placed this in the wrong Forum, please move to General Aquarium Plant Discussion Section. I think I'm still sleeping.


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

I had the same problem I had string algae and I did spot dosing with a turkey baster and the next couple days it turned gray and it didnt kill any of the algae. I dont think it will leach anything and it might have a chance to come back.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Did your's recover after turning gray? And how long did it take to come back..


----------



## wyeto (May 25, 2008)

No it didnt but I did multiple spot dosing and I just got some more and took the old stuff off. When I initially got it it was in bad condition and had brown spots on it. I got some more from Tex Gal and it is now growing great. It is worth a try to put it back in tho.


----------



## Ebichua (Jun 3, 2008)

That stinks :-( How will you get the algae off now? Or is the algae dead?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

The algae did die same as did the Fissedens, I changed my lighting period to a mid day burst, more water changes and lighter fert. schedule. Seems to be working. Luckily I had some more fissedens to spread around. So it's all good.

*Just a heads up; fissedens, liverworts, moss's, mini-pellia do not like Excel in any concentration.*


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

It a good thing I read this. I was about to do an excel tank treatment to get rid of what looks like clado and bba. The tank has lots of fissidens and I definitely do not want to have to pull the driftwood out or buy more.


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Sweet, I'm glad it saved some one.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Does normal dosing with Excel kill mosses or does it only happen with OD'ing?


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

I was dosing my tank at one point normally with Excell, the coral pellia (liverwort) turned translucent and died. Some of the hardier moss's (java,ect..) I'm sure will do "ok" but I'm really not sure, and I wouldn't want to try it. Fisseden's had slowing growth and turned white.


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

Java and peacock moss do well with excel. I overdose the tank and the mosses dont die and they are healthy and growing. I bough fissidens fontanus and I still use excel, i use precautions when I receive new plants so, I now using excel in normal concentration, it doenst kill or do anithing to the fissidens but doesnt help fissidens. the fissidens is growing normal. The excel in very high concentrations kills all moses (I kill some java and peacock in a glass with 50% excel to get rid of algae) and it can kill another delicate plants is high concentrations. If you have a big tank you not will notice that the excel do anything wrong but in small tanks or in experiments glasses  the excel can kill.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jeff.:P:. said:


> I was dosing my tank at one point normally with Excell, the coral pellia (liverwort) turned translucent and died. Some of the hardier moss's (java,ect..) I'm sure will do "ok" but I'm really not sure, and I wouldn't want to try it. Fisseden's had slowing growth and turned white.


so do you still have the mini pellia or is it all bunt up from excel? I have it in my tank and ive never noticed adverse effects from dosing excel. however i never dosed too much of it


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Nov 20, 2007)

Luckily I had some in another tank. It's still growing out, and going good. Love this stuff.


----------

